# Mac database?



## YSB (Mar 7, 1999)

I just found out that Microsoft makes a Mac version of Word. (The nerve!







) Does anyone know if there's something out there like Access? I know someone who needs a good database for the Mac.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Here you go, YSB:
http://www.microsoft.com/macoffice/default.asp

Sorry, I don't know how to make it a hyperlink.


----------



## YSB (Mar 7, 1999)

Thanks Dreamboat for the response. I gather from that link that Microsoft does _not_ make a Mac version of Access (correct me if I'm wrong). As far as Filemaker goes, they already have Filemaker. The problem is that Filemaker, from what I gather, is not a relational database and a lot of data has to be entered several times as a result (again, correct me if I'm wrong). What they need is a relational database with a customizable interface that will automatically connect related data without having to duplicate it. Access on the PC solves all these problems. It is a relational database geared for a single user or small network and is completely flexible. Is there anything out there in Mac format that will do the same thing (or at least get close)?


----------



## YSB (Mar 7, 1999)

Anything at all?


----------



## YSB (Mar 7, 1999)

_Anything?!?_

[This message has been edited by YSB (edited 10-01-1999).]


----------



## SimonJester (Nov 18, 1999)

4D (Fourth Dimension) by ACIUS, Omnis 7, by Omnis software, Filemaker IS relational...though it is not compilable.


----------



## Daniel Gagner (Dec 16, 1999)

Filemaker Pro 4.0 or better is relational, is crossplatform, and is so pleasurable to program with that it won last year's PC Cody awards as best computer database program. Make a file in a Mac and it works in a PC or vice-versa. Flawless...I know I make them. It is also the best selling database for the past 3 years running. I think that's because of it's cross platform capability. You might want to give it a look.

By the way. Filemaker runtime is a developers version that lets you make your database solutions and run them on any computer or platform without having to have filemaker installed.


----------



## ich (Aug 11, 1999)

FileMaker kicks booty! I think every version I've used is relational, I started with 3.something and I recall seeing something about creating relationships. In any case, I know that the most recent versions can be set up with relational fields.

------------------
Finagle's Third Law:
In any collection of data, the figure most obviously correct, beyond all need of checking, is the mistake.

Schmidt's Observation:
All things being equal, a fat person uses more soap than a thin person.


----------



## YSB (Mar 7, 1999)

Thanks for the responses. I'm not sure what made me check this forum today but I had long given up on this post and havn't checked the Mac forum in ages.

My sister's office has been using Filemaker on the Mac as the office DB. I have no idea what version. I havn't seen yet what they are doing but according to what she tells me the database they have now is not relational. (Or at least it's not set up as a relational DB.) She claims that as far as she can tell their version will support some limited relationships between files but not multiple tables in one file. *However* my sister is not quite a Database expert and she could be missing something. I also don't know which version they are using so they could just be using an older version. I have been discussing with her boss about moving the office over to Access on the PC but if you guys think Filemaker is so much better I'll give a look at it.

Daniel, when you say program, do you mean as in setting up tables and forms or does it contain a full programming interface? If has a full programming interface, what language does it use?

Thanks.


----------



## Kristi (Aug 10, 1999)

YSB,

Wow, maybe I can help YOU this time!! I'm not as experienced as Daniel is (so Daniel please feel free to reply to YSB with any help you can give).

FileMaker, like Access, offers indexing, one to one and also one to many relationships. It contains a plug-in, Web Companion, for publishing databases on the internet, and offers CGI functionality.

On a Mac OS, the resident "programming" is performed by ScriptMaker, which uses AppleScript and Apple events. ScriptMaker is also functional on a PC (without AppleScript and Apple events).

At this FileMaker Pro Resources site, you will find some sample code and learn quite a bit about the application.

From a personal perspective, not being proficient at either FileMaker or Access, FileMaker seems much more user friendly, easier to learn, and it seems that more resources are available for help.

I hope this answers some of your questions, YSB, but Daniel if you are still out there, I'm sure you can offer a more indepth answer.

Kristi


----------



## YSB (Mar 7, 1999)

Kristi, thank a lot for that link. It provided all thay I needed to know about Filemaker.

And the winner is ... (drumroll) ... ACCESS! After going through the tutoriel on Filemaker at that site I really can't see what you guys like so much about Filemaker. I guess if you want something that will work out of the box it would be easier to set up Filemaker, but for a power user Filemaker is *a toy* compared to Access. The find feature is worthless compared to SQL. I challange someone to make a layout that shows the result of a four table outer join in Filemaker displayed on one row. The scripting language makes macros look advanced to say nothing of VB. To say that a DB is 'fully relational' and then to say that relations can *sometimes* let you enter all data in one file without opening another file is somewhat controdictory. what if tables are related by more than one field? Did I miss something or is this not an option?

Daniel, Filemaker is a pleasure to *program* with?!? With Applescript? From what I saw, to make something more advanced than a simple macro in Access would be, is like trying to write an accounting program in DOS batch code. Perhaps it can be done but the language can hardly be called powerful.

I guess for the layman Filemaker lets you set up something without having to learn SQL or a programming language, but for someone with an Oracle with C and SQL server or Access with VB background, Filemaker is just a fancy address book.

Maybe I missed something and I'm completely wrong, but this is the impression I got from that link. If anyone thinks I'm wrong then post back.

Thanks for all the responses (even if I disagree







) especially Kristi for that link. It helped a lot.

SimonJester, you mentioned two other programs. Would either of those convince me to give up Access? Thanks.


----------

